# Hi all!



## Gabby5262 (Nov 26, 2019)

Hi I’m new here. I have a six year old male brown tabby named Chester and a Russian blue female kitten named Storm. I guess the reason I joined is because I’m wondering if my male adult cat (yes he’s neutered) will take kindly to my new kitten? (They haven’t been introduced yet I’ve been keeping Storm in my bedroom). Several months ago I brought home a male kitten and Chester did not like him one bit. He would hiss at him and kept hissing and after a week I returned the male kitten. 

But Storm is a female and much smaller so do any of you think he’d get along better with her? He hasn’t hissed at all under the door, which I consider a huge improvement over how he behaved with the male kitten so that’s good. Anyway anyone have opinions on a male cat with a female kitten? Also hope to learn from here!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Since Chester isn't hissing at Storm, I think he's showing keen interest in Storm. Just go slow with the intros and I think they'll be good friends in no time. Jackson Galaxy has some excellent advice: 

https://www.jacksongalaxy.com/blog/the-dos-and-donts-of-introducing-cats/


----------

